# Fluval Edge



## VdubS (Jul 15, 2007)

Hi,

I havent kept fish for a good year or two now and noticed the fluval edge in my local pet shop today. It looks ideal for a display piece, small and low maintenance- i was just wondering who owns one and what they think of them?? and what sort of fish do you keep in them?

I was thinking of maybe getting a betta to put in one along with a couple of small plants maybe.

Would it be possible to keep a couple of the small white and red shrimp in there with a betta??

Thanks in advance.. o and pictures are welcome :2thumb:


----------



## amateurblanker (Nov 18, 2010)

I have one and it's sitting pretty under my tele, got mainly neons and other tetras in there with a small bristlenose, did have it planted but changed it now


----------



## VdubS (Jul 15, 2007)

Sounds good, i used to have a medium sized tropical tank set up in my room but it wasnt very practical being in there.. didnt have anywhere suitable to put it. I always have a look in the fish section when im at the petshop and miss not having a tank! So this little tank is ideal! Have you got any pictures of yours? Is the filter noisey at all?

Cheers


----------



## VdubS (Jul 15, 2007)

Also forgot to add, do you have a heater in the tank? or is it ok at room temp being a small tank


----------



## amateurblanker (Nov 18, 2010)

I have a small 25watt heater in there, room temp at this time of year is COLD!!!
Have you seen the new fluval 'Chi' tanks, they do them in 2 sizes, they are lovely!! Fluval Chi Aquarium 25L:flrt:


----------



## jme2049 (Jan 11, 2008)

No good for Betta's, they need a larger surface area to breathe from.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

I have one and it's a pain to work with but looks the sh*t.


----------



## VdubS (Jul 15, 2007)

amateurblanker said:


> I have a small 25watt heater in there, room temp at this time of year is COLD!!!
> Have you seen the new fluval 'Chi' tanks, they do them in 2 sizes, they are lovely!! Fluval Chi Aquarium 25L:flrt:


Yes i guess your right, i wouldnt want to risk the water getting too cold although my room is quite warm due to the snakes!

I think i prefere the 'edge' one looking at the 'Chi' ones, just the fact the wires are hidden at the back and the the water is full right upto the top! Just looks tidier and more like unique.. The Chi's are nice though dont get me wrong- its a shame they dont make the edge in a slightly larger size!


----------



## VdubS (Jul 15, 2007)

jme2049 said:


> No good for Betta's, they need a larger surface area to breathe from.


Ive was reading about this online last night- it seems people have successfully kept betta in them and some say not too..

There is an area where there is access to air for them to get too.. the plan being id get a better and maybe a couple of other small tetra or something


----------



## VdubS (Jul 15, 2007)

Morgan Freeman said:


> I have one and it's a pain to work with but looks the sh*t.


When you say pain to work with what do you mean? like cleaning glass etc because of the small amount of access you have to the inside? Also do you have any pictures of it and what do you keep in it?

Cheers


----------



## Fordyl2k (Nov 29, 2010)

Glass is ok to clean if you just get the small fluval magnet.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

double post.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

I sell both the Chi and and Edge.
The edge are probably the more popular.
What I have noticed though is that should a problem ever arise with the lighting in the Fluval Edge tanks, you'll have to replace the entire filter/lighting bracket rather than the lighting canopy itself. Not a problem if you're still in the warranty. 

I like the Chi though. The larger Chi has a remote control for the lighting. The plants and accessories that are aimed at the Chi are a bit naff though. We have a few Chi's set up with Bettas in them.

An alternative if you're looking at a single male fighter and perhaps a few plants is the Betta Cube setup. The LED lights are amazing and the filter is really really effective. We've sold probably 10 'pre set-up' Betta Cubes with a couple plants and Crown Tail Fighters.


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

In respect to the Fluval Edge....

The small size makes them unsuitable for almost all commonly available species of tropical fish. If you do buy one, bear in mind that you will be seriously limited as to what you can keep in there.

Shrimps will be fine, as will a single male Betta splendens. Disregard the the surface area comment mentioned earlier. Bettas have a labyrinthe organ that allows them to breath air. It's very effective, and wild Betta's have even been found to survive in water filled buffalo prints in the mud in Thailand.

Many of the UK's more respected Betta breeders keep growing males in containers that make a Fluval Edge look like a swimming pool. However, do note I'm not condoning this. 

You could also consider a small shoal of celestial danios or if you can find them pygmy rasboras. Some of the dwarf species of Corydoras catfish will also be OK. Avoid bristlenoses though. They will eventually grow too large.

Hope this helps?
Mynki


----------



## Fordyl2k (Nov 29, 2010)

Lampeye Killifish are also quite a kool little fish to keep in these tanks.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

Mynki said:


> Many of the UK's more respected Betta breeders keep growing males in containers that make a Fluval Edge look like a swimming pool. However, do note I'm not condoning this.


Our better Betta breeders thrive in custom made perspex divides that are probably no bigger than a typical breeding trap put on its side. Well fed, I don't think they really mind.

You could make quite a nice Edge tank with a few selected plants and a small group of Galaxy Rasbora.


----------



## VdubS (Jul 15, 2007)

You beat me to it! Thats what i plan on having- a couple of different types of dwarf rasbora and some dwarf corys along with some shrimp! In a totally natural set up!

So far ive decided on some dwarf galaxies and probably emerald rasbora. Got any other suggestions for dwarf rasbora that look bright and interesting?

The idea of having the more powerful filter drew me to the fluval edge and just the design of it really! Shame it doesnt have the lighting system the 'chi' have!


----------



## berry1 (Sep 25, 2010)

the bulbs in mine have been fine so far but i will be upgrading the lighting as i want to keep some corals and do some live rock in mine i have 2 adult clowns their fully grown and thriving in the edge they have been in their for quite a while and everythings perfect including salinity :2thumb: but i do 1 40% water change weekly and i am an experienced fish keeper with the amount of tanks i have so maby a new be would fail with salt in these aquariums but in my experience if you know what your doing it can easily be done and i deffenatly would recomend the edge over the chi as the hob filter on the edge does an amazing job of keeping the tank clean and its very quiet :no1:

check it out http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=365107


----------



## Wobbit (Nov 15, 2008)

Robbie said:


> I sell both the Chi and and Edge.
> The edge are probably the more popular.
> What I have noticed though is that should a problem ever arise with the lighting in the Fluval Edge tanks, you'll have to replace the entire filter/lighting bracket rather than the lighting canopy itself. Not a problem if you're still in the warranty.
> 
> ...


I had one of these set up as a shrimp only tank, IMO it's terrible, no lid is the main problem, bettas would most certainly jump out, as did some of my shrimp.

I made a lid in the end, but it took away the look of the tank and ruined it for me, I agree with the filter and light being good, but again unsuitable for bettas 
Without some kind of mods due to high flo. 

My betta lives in a 20l arcadia arc tank and loves it!


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

berry1 said:


> i have 2 adult clowns their fully grown and thriving in the edge ]


Are you for real?:O


----------



## berry1 (Sep 25, 2010)

hippyhaplos said:


> Are you for real?:O


am i for real well what the hell does the pics look like in the link i posted or maby youve not checked out the link :devil: i think its rediculas that people think a pair of clowns need a 30g+ aquarium if you have clowns in a biggish aquarium they always hover around 1 corner :notworthy: try studying how clowns live in the wild :blush: as far as im concerned their doing great and showing mating behavioure but most in portantly the water's perfect


----------



## beastluke (Sep 27, 2008)

berry1 said:


> i have 2 adult clowns their fully grown and thriving in the edge they have been in their for quite a while


 i dont understand. the max tank volume of an edge is ~23l. if you minus water volume for sand and if you have any liverock you are looking around 20l. an adult clown(if ocellaris) gets to 4". and two fish 4" fish in a 16"x10" tank? tell me your secret!


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

berry1 said:


> am i for real well what the hell does the pics look like in the link i posted or maby youve not checked out the link :devil: i think its rediculas that people think a pair of clowns need a 30g+ aquarium if you have clowns in a biggish aquarium they always hover around 1 corner :notworthy: try studying how clowns live in the wild :blush: as far as im concerned their doing great and showing mating behavioure but most in portantly the water's perfect


I wasn't gonna say what I thought the pics in the link looked like!!!

It's the fish I feel bad for...


----------



## bigpig (Dec 8, 2009)

Even if the fish stay in one corner when you are observing them, that doesnt mean they need a small tank.


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

I've seen the claim made by marine fish keepers, that their fish don't need much space and that the water in their tank was perfect so all must be OK. I've even said this by one idiot who thought it OK to keep a 2' moray eel in a 2' tank because he thought it very rarely swam.

There is far more to consider than the amount of physical space they appear to occupy. A Fluval Edge is a very poor choice of home for a pair of clowns. Even if they're being housed by an experienced keeper who can keep water quality and parameters under control. The tiny amount of water is more susceptible to fluctations when compared to a big tank. And marines need stability.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

I've just put a small arrowana in my edge,


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

Morgan Freeman said:


> I've just put a small arrowana in my edge,


That tank's wasted on an arowana...


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

hippyhaplos said:


> That tank's wasted on an arowana...


Sorry I meant cherry shrimp.


----------



## berry1 (Sep 25, 2010)

first off Mynki i have all kinds of trops and marines i also have a lot of monsters like rtxtsn and other large fish like oscars, arrows, ect none of them are cramped my rtxtsn is in a 120g and hes getting an upgrade what i find realy funny is your comparing 2 clowns in a 24 litre to a discusting fish owner that keeps a 2' mooray in a 2' aquarium its rediculas the clowns have plenty of space and if i thourght they were cramped i would give them an upgrade 

the decor has changed to live rock and the HOB filter is full of live rock

the aquarium is very stable with 1 40% water change weekly and it getts checked twice a week

Morgan Freeman & hippyhaplos why dont yous two stop taking the piss as some of your comments are fricking rediculas :bash: :devil: :blush::blush:


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

berry1 said:


> Morgan Freeman & hippyhaplos why dont yous two stop taking the piss as some of your comments are fricking rediculas :bash: :devil: :blush::blush:


Don't be a fun spoiler... we're only following your lead


----------



## berry1 (Sep 25, 2010)

im not being a fun spoiler :2thumb: but we all have different ways at keeping fish as long as were all sucessfull theirs no need to judge :blush:


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

berry1 said:


> im not being a fun spoiler :2thumb: but we all have different ways at keeping fish as long as were all sucessfull theirs no need to judge :blush:


We all must define different things as successful.

I personally don't think that keeping 2 adult clowns permanently in less than 20l of water is a success story...


----------



## berry1 (Sep 25, 2010)

no but i didnt ask for your opinions on my set up any way i know im keeping the fish in good conditions so i realy dont give a [email protected] if you think its 1" to small :lol2: as they were in 30 litre aquarium before the edge and they are healthy and as far as im concerned their not cramped


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

berry1 said:


> Morgan Freeman & hippyhaplos why dont yous two stop taking the piss as some of your comments are fricking rediculas :bash: :devil: :blush::blush:



Of course they are ridiculous, if they weren't it wouldn't be taking the p*ss.

And I do keep an Arrowana in my Edge. It's the name of my shrimp.


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

berry1 said:


> no but i didnt ask for your opinions on my set up any way i know im keeping the fish in good conditions so i realy dont give a [email protected] if you think its 1" to small :lol2: as they were in 30 litre aquarium before the edge and they are healthy and as far as im concerned their not cramped


The joys of posting on a forum... you're going to get peoples opinions whether you asked for them or not.

And FYI it's a damn lot smaller than just 1''.


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

berry1 said:


> first off Mynki i have all kinds of trops and marines i also have a lot of monsters like rtxtsn and other large fish like oscars, arrows, ect none of them are cramped my rtxtsn is in a 120g and hes getting an upgrade what i find realy funny is your comparing 2 clowns in a 24 litre to a discusting fish owner that keeps a 2' mooray in a 2' aquarium its rediculas the clowns have plenty of space and if i thourght they were cramped i would give them an upgrade
> 
> the decor has changed to live rock and the HOB filter is full of live rock
> 
> ...


Hi hunny

I've been known to keep just a few fish myself over the last few decades. 

First of all, I think it's a really bad idea to keep a pair of clowns in such a tiny tank. You seem to have chosen to ignore the most obvious reason as to why it's a bad idea, that the small amount of water will be very susceptible to very quick fluctuations.

In fact you only reply that you do a monumentally large 40% change per week. Thats not a stable set up. Never will be. Whether you like my comments or not, they're posted so people don't make the same mistake.

As for a TSN x RTC hybrid you reckon it's properly housed eh? I'm sure you know that these were produced as food fish in South America. I'm sure you know all about hybrid vigour and the astonishing growth rates of these things? And their eventual size which should be around 4' to 5' in lengh? So I can see why you need an upgrade as 120 gallons is not very big for such a fish.

You sound like one of those angry, young blokes of a forum called MFK that believes he's an expert because his choice of fish are large rather than small. And who is deluded that his monster catfish can be housed for live in a 200 gallon tank. If you build a trop pond for the tsn x rtc that's 8' wide 24' long I might take you seriously. Otherwise I pity the poor thing as you'll have to lift it out of the tank and turn it around so it can face the other way when it's grown too big to swim around on it's own.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

What is TSN x RTC? Something and a Red Tail Catfish?


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

Morgan Freeman said:


> What is TSN x RTC? Something and a Red Tail Catfish?


Tiger shovelnose x red tailed catfish.

As already said unless in a pond totally unsuitable for domestic situations.


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

hippyhaplos said:


> Tiger shovelnose x red tailed catfish.
> 
> As already said unless in a pond totally unsuitable for domestic situations.


They're one of several species that are imported regularly which would be better off not being. I won't use the word banned, because I believe in people having personal freedom to keep what they want. But, realistically hardly anyone can house a fully grown adult RTC x TSN. Or even the two original species for that matter. The hybrids grow like stink too. They're forever advertised for rehomes on fish forums etc. 

I once had an idiot in an LFS try and tell me that they were a newly discovered species, and that I'd need to be carefull because they can be predatory and grow to 18". He didn't know that I'd seen the batch of fish in the wholesaler he'd got them from two weeks prior and knew exactly what they really were and would become! Just more evidence of why they should be avoided...


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

Mynki said:


> They're one of several species that are imported regularly which would be better off not being. I won't use the word banned, because I believe in people having personal freedom to keep what they want. But, realistically hardly anyone can house a fully grown adult RTC x TSN. Or even the two original species for that matter. The hybrids grow like stink too. They're forever advertised for rehomes on fish forums etc.
> 
> I once had an idiot in an LFS try and tell me that they were a newly discovered species, and that I'd need to be carefull because they can be predatory and grow to 18". He didn't know that I'd seen the batch of fish in the wholesaler he'd got them from two weeks prior and knew exactly what they really were and would become! Just more evidence of why they should be avoided...


It's a joke I know. 

Yeah aquarium classifieds is choked full of ads from uneducated twerps who buy on a whim, thinking that a 6' tank will see them through. 

There should be tighter regs on what can be sold on... Pangasius, giant gouramis, rtcs, tsns and such like all appear as bread and butter stock in most shops with no mention at all of adult sizes. Even my local [email protected], which doesn't sell a tank bigger than the roma 240 had pacu in not long ago:O

There are some fish that should only be seen in public aquaria, unless as you have already said, have a massive heated pond for them.


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

Mynki said:


> Hi hunny
> 
> I've been known to keep just a few fish myself over the last few decades.
> 
> ...


 Well said!!!!


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

hippyhaplos said:


> It's a joke I know.
> 
> Yeah aquarium classifieds is choked full of ads from uneducated twerps who buy on a whim, thinking that a 6' tank will see them through.
> 
> ...


It's not exactly a problem solely concentrated in the aquatics industry, large monitors and snakes have exactly the same problems.

I'd love to see tighter regulations, even if it made it more difficult for myself.


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

Morgan Freeman said:


> It's not exactly a problem solely concentrated in the aquatics industry, large monitors and snakes have exactly the same problems.
> 
> I'd love to see tighter regulations, even if it made it more difficult for myself.


Regulation rather than an outright ban would be ideal. But it would be impossible to both implement and enforce IMHO.


----------



## berry1 (Sep 25, 2010)

first off my rtxtsn is getting a upgrade to a 240g home made by me and hes ownly 18" & yes im fully awar of his full size then he will get moved to a 10' x 5' indoor pond in my large shed so i have plenty of acomadation for him when he out grows but thanks for your consern 

now about the clowns agen the set up gets 1 40% water change weekly and i never have problems with salinity or other water quality issues and they have plenty of space so how wouldnt you call that a stable set up oh ive guessed it because its bellow 200g + 

and what would you call a experienced fish keeper i have big, small, marine, trop, cold water, koi and ive been keeping fish for 18 years so i wouldnt call my self a newbie would you ???

just take a look at all these people that are having success doing what im doing in an edge
YouTube - My Marine Fluval Edge Pico-Nano Reef Aquarium

YouTube - Fluval EDGE Saltwater Marine Tour with LED mod

YouTube - Marine Fluval EDGE Nano-Reef with Saltwater Blue LEDs

YouTube - My Marine Fluval Edge

YouTube - My Fluval Edge Reef after 6 months.. Coralife Modification.. Modified Hood.. LED'S..

YouTube - Fluval Edge Nano Marine Tank

if you want more il give you them just ask :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

berry1 said:


> first off my rtxtsn is getting a upgrade to a 240g home made by me and hes ownly 18" & yes im fully awar of his full size then he will get moved to a 10' x 5' indoor pond in my large shed so i have plenty of acomadation for him when he out grows but thanks for your consern


What I can't understand is why you're going to put a fish that will grow to 4' in a tank that is only just wider than he is long and that is only two and a half times it's lengh? Thats like keeping a neon tetra in a 2.5" x 1.25" aquarium. You wouldn't do that would you? Your proposed pond is too small. 




berry1 said:


> now about the clowns agen the set up gets 1 40% water change weekly and i never have problems with salinity or other water quality issues and they have plenty of space so how wouldnt you call that a stable set up oh ive guessed it because its bellow 200g +


Oh dear. You attempted to be funny and sarcastic. Anyone doing water changes on that level has not got their filtration set up correctly. Though looking at your video you've gone the natural route with no filter. See observation below..



berry1 said:


> and what would you call a experienced fish keeper i have big, small, marine, trop, cold water, koi and ive been keeping fish for 18 years so i wouldnt call my self a newbie would you ???


Newbie no. Still not that long though 18 years, is it? I think experience should be judged on knowledge and achievements. Having read your Oscar care sheet, I think I realised you've read a lot of forums (MFK for sure) and don't know much about what you're writing about in all honesty. That care sheet was appaling. Had lots of factual innacuracies and only offered dreadful advice. 



berry1 said:


> just take a look at all these people that are having success doing what im doing in an edge
> YouTube - My Marine Fluval Edge Pico-Nano Reef Aquarium
> 
> YouTube - Fluval EDGE Saltwater Marine Tour with LED mod
> ...


Had a look, what is it we are supposed to be seeing? A video of an overstocked nano reef with two baby clowns in. Later videos show fire fish and more overstocking and poor quality live rock. Thanks for the offer though.


----------



## berry1 (Sep 25, 2010)

Mynki said:


> What I can't understand is why you're going to put a fish that will grow to 4' in a tank that is only just wider than he is long and that is only two and a half times it's lengh? Thats like keeping a neon tetra in a 2.5" x 1.25" aquarium. You wouldn't do that would you? Your proposed pond is too small.
> actualy he will get 5'-6' not 4' and did i say the purpose built pond would be his last upgrade no i didnt when he reaches his max im perfectly willing and perfectly capable of giving him a much bigger home than the purpose built pond & no i wouldnt keep a neon in an aquarium of that size the min i would keep neons in would be 7g as their shoalers and need big to be in groups
> 
> 
> ...


you were suposed to see that a lot of people have sucess with edges as marine im not saying all these are right as their not fire fish in my opinion arent sutable for nanos but im trying to make you see that clowns have loads of swimming room in edges


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

berry1 said:


> you were suposed to see that a lot of people have sucess with edges as marine im not saying all these are right as their not fire fish in my opinion arent sutable for nanos but im trying to make you see that clowns have loads of swimming room in edges


You won't grow the hybrid to 6' in length. No serious keeper has got anywhere near that, you have no chance. Intersting how you won't give the cat the room it needs but wouldn't dream of cramping a tetra in a tank by the same dimensions.

No serious reef aquarist would ever perform a 40% change. However I note you only set it up 6 months ago. 

MFK has a handful of genuinely serious keepers. The other 99.8% are usually male teens who have bought an RTC for their tiny 5' tank and think it's awesome. In fact run a search on that forum on the word "awesome" and you'll see what a typical MFK forum member is. It is not taken seriously by any experienced aquarist. I seem to have missed your "serious" oscar care sheet. 

If you believe clowns have lots of space in an edge then I can't help you I'm afraid. Though, there are far more reasons than swimming space alone that need to be addressed when thinking about the tank size requirements.

Best
Mynki


----------



## VdubS (Jul 15, 2007)

So yeah.... 

Hopefully picking my Fluval Edge up next week! Which will be set up over christmas to cycle until new year before ordering my fish in!

So far im thinking

5 dwarf galaxy rasbora
5 dwarf emerald rasbora
4 dwarf corys
and a few cherry shrimp

in a natural set up!..can anyone reccomend any other attractive dwarf rasbora which may be worth me considering over the above ones listed?!

Thanks


----------



## VdubS (Jul 15, 2007)

Oh- i also forgot to add, what plants would you reccomend for the tank? i read that dwarf rasbora are quite shy fish so like to hide as they are used to dark water in the wild.. im going to use a natural sort of sandy substrate too - i guess this is ok? (read online that they would prefere darker substrate- will this be a problem?)


----------



## Ash1988 (Nov 9, 2010)

Having brighter substrate not be a problem, tho the darker substrate will make their colours show more 

How about rummy nose rasbora's, look pretty much like rummy nose tetra but smaller.


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

VdubS said:


> So yeah....
> 
> Hopefully picking my Fluval Edge up next week! Which will be set up over christmas to cycle until new year before ordering my fish in!
> 
> ...


What's a dwarf galaxy rasbora? Is this a new trade name with the addition of the word dwarf?

I think the stocking sounds OK. I'd definately add some hardy plants. PM me if you want to know where to get bargain, hardy aquatic plants from.


----------



## VdubS (Jul 15, 2007)

Mynki said:


> What's a dwarf galaxy rasbora? Is this a new trade name with the addition of the word dwarf?
> 
> I think the stocking sounds OK. I'd definately add some hardy plants. PM me if you want to know where to get bargain, hardy aquatic plants from.


ok. Galaxy Rasbora.. lol

Any reccomendations on which hardy plants?


----------



## VdubS (Jul 15, 2007)

Ash1988 said:


> Having brighter substrate not be a problem, tho the darker substrate will make their colours show more
> 
> How about rummy nose rasbora's, look pretty much like rummy nose tetra but smaller.


Yeah i used to have a set up with black gravel which really brought the colour out of the plants/fish.. hmm i may go for black sand insted ...will still look fairly natural.. not like im going to have figurines in the tank lol


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

VdubS said:


> ok. Galaxy Rasbora.. lol
> 
> Any reccomendations on which hardy plants?


Yeah, considering the lighting that comes with the edge I'd stick to these :-

Anubius barteri
Microsorium pteropus (Java fern)
Vesicluaria dubyana or montagnei (Java and christmas moss respectively)

All the above need tying to rock or wood with cotton.

You could also add green Cabomba caraliniana (sp?), Most species of Elodea, such as densa or crispa. Amazon swords (Echinodorus bleheri) or ruffled swords (Echinodorus amazonicus) (Though these may grow out of the top of the tank). And the easy to keep species of Cryptocoryne such as wendtii. These are particularly good as a foreground plant.


----------



## Ash1988 (Nov 9, 2010)

There are quite a lot of easy grow plants out there. Heres a few i can think straight up.

Alternanthera reineckii*
*Anubias coffeefolia
Anubias barteri
Anubias nana golden
aponogeton longiplumulosus (my favourite)
Jungle vallis
laceleaf
dwarf bacopa
cabomba
black amazon sword
crypt
mudbabies
willow leaf hygro
java fern
dwarf sag

There are plenty more.


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

Ash1988 said:


> There are quite a lot of easy grow plants out there. Heres a few i can think straight up.
> 
> Alternanthera reineckii
> Anubias coffeefolia
> ...


Whats lace leaf? If you're reffering to Aponogeton madagascerensis, I'd have to disagree that it's easy. If you mean something else, thenignore me! lol

I'd add that not all Crypts are easy though. Just bear that in mind.


----------



## VdubS (Jul 15, 2007)

Just googled some of the plants and i do like the Java moss..will i have to worry about it covering the whole of the tank floor or does it not grow like moss..

I like the look of some of the smaller plants with fine leaves on them.. Thanks for the ideas so far! 

much appreciated!


----------



## VdubS (Jul 15, 2007)

Just had a look online and found a couple more plants that look quite good.. are these easy to look after plants.. 

Lobelia Cardinalis 
Heteranthera Zosteriifolia

Thanks


----------



## VdubS (Jul 15, 2007)

Well ive got my tank filled up now with the sand in, ive been looking online and would like to get the following.. any pro's con's i should know about..?

-Riccia Fluitans
-Heteranthera Zosterifolia
-Java Moss Balls


Was planning on tying the Riccia Fluitans to some wood..


----------



## Tyrant (Feb 19, 2009)

I put some live plants in my Edge around a month ago. I tied some willow moss to the bogwood and dropped in some moss balls. It's all doing well with the standard lighting so far.


----------



## VdubS (Jul 15, 2007)

Yeah it looks nice! Seems to be doing well!

I set my tank up xmas eve just been letting it run for a few days really, i put in a couple of pieces of wood (one with an anubias attached) yesterday along with 2 moss balls. I have 2 more different types on plant on their way to me, which i will be tying to the main focal piece of wood and the other spare bit i have, i'll let the tank run for another week or so and then order my fish!:2thumb: Oh and i'll probably pick up 2 more small moss balls!


----------



## berry1 (Sep 25, 2010)

looks amazing i love the live plant theme but a bit of advice set your heater a few degrees below the correct temp like instead of 25 set it to around 21 as the lighting unite really heats the water and i really wouldn't want to see that lovely set up ruined by the temps i found this out a few weeks ago in my marine edge the heater was set at 25 and the water temp was 28 so i set it to 21 and now its stable at 25 :2thumb:

any way i thought i should say the biorb life 60 marine has completely failed the filter wasn't coping at all but the good news is that the fluval edge is perfectly stable and the clowns are doing great 
and don't all say i told you so im getting sick of the decor in the edge and i want to make it a reef so i gota scrap the lighting and im planing on adding leds 

now the biorb life i plan on drilling at the bottom of the back and linking it up to a canister filter then i plan on adding baffles at the bottom around the current filter and im going to have live sand at either side of the current filter and il have the horrid biorb media around the filter then im going to fill it with live rock and stock it with a few small marines 

but any way good look on the :flrt: edge


----------



## VdubS (Jul 15, 2007)

Very quick update on my tank- ive had it setup since xmas eve! I put my first fish in there last week along with some media out of a cycled tank. I have noticed the water seems to evapourate quite quickly im guess its down to the amount of heat the halogens give off and the open mesh top they have.. i have ordered some LED upgrade bulbs hopefully this will help improve the evapouration rate.

I have noticed having planted the tank out that there is alike a dark green blanket of algae starting to grow in places.. im guessing this is because of the strong light levels? 

I'll post some pictures up of how it looks so far, you can just about see in one of them the algae im talking about..

Comments positive or negative welcome...

oh and the fish ive added are galaxy rasbora! Starting to colour up a bit now. (very hard to picture though )


----------



## jme2049 (Jan 11, 2008)

Very nice tank and fish:2thumb:


----------



## Ash1988 (Nov 9, 2010)

That is a lovely tank, very nicely set out 10/10 and the galaxies are stunning little fish once fully coloured, great choice on them also 

What is that substrate and do you plan on adding any shrimp? Crystal Red Shrimp would look awesome in there, especially with dark substrate


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

Looks great the microrasbora are gorgeus!!!


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

Looks lovely:no1::no1:

And will look even better once everything fills out

And someone stocking an Edge correctly- pleasant change on here:whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## VdubS (Jul 15, 2007)

jme2049 said:


> Very nice tank and fish:2thumb:


Cheers mate, makes all the work pay off hearing that!:2thumb:


----------



## VdubS (Jul 15, 2007)

Ash1988 said:


> That is a lovely tank, very nicely set out 10/10 and the galaxies are stunning little fish once fully coloured, great choice on them also
> 
> What is that substrate and do you plan on adding any shrimp? Crystal Red Shrimp would look awesome in there, especially with dark substrate


Thanks mate, yeah they are lovely little fish! they are slowly colouring up! ive noticed they are however quite secretive so they arent always on show lol

The substrate im using is CaribSea 'super naturals' substrate. its like a fine black sand! I quite like it! :2thumb:

I do plan on getting some crystal shrimp, im going to get a couple of dwarf corys and then a couple more dwarf species fish then i'll eventually add the shrimp. I dont want to over stock it too much being only a small tank but the shrimp will look really effective in there im sure with their colours contrasting the black sand!


----------



## VdubS (Jul 15, 2007)

hippyhaplos said:


> Looks lovely:no1::no1:
> 
> And will look even better once everything fills out
> 
> And someone stocking an Edge correctly- pleasant change on here:whistling2::whistling2:


Thank you, and yeah i dont want to over stock it- i will probably get a couple of dwarf corys and maybe a couple of dwarf emerald rasbora and then a couple of shrimp at the end of it all once the fish have been in there a while!


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

Looks good. I like the wood.

I'm about to set up a 60 litre nano biotope tank. I've just been looking at some Sumatran driftwood pieces in nano sizes on ebay. And was thinking of a dark substrate to go with it.


----------



## VdubS (Jul 15, 2007)

Mynki said:


> Looks good. I like the wood.
> 
> I'm about to set up a 60 litre nano biotope tank. I've just been looking at some Sumatran driftwood pieces in nano sizes on ebay. And was thinking of a dark substrate to go with it.


Thanks! Im pleased with the wood! I can feel the fishkeeping biting... lol

I had a tropical tank when i was younger but school etc meant i let it slip.. and i was never really into it as i didnt realy understand keeping the plants etc. 

Im going to see how the fluval goes and i may end up starting up my old tank again!

We have a tank downstairs which needs sorting out -so that will be my next project! then i can think about maybe starting another- but time will tell!


I like the idea of your biotope tank! Id like to maybe experiment with co2 and planting a tank out..i enjoy the aquascaping side !!


----------



## VdubS (Jul 15, 2007)

Ok well i finally ordered the LED upgrade bulbs for my fluval edge. I think they look so much better than the standard halogens supplied with the tank and for about 6 quid a bulb i can complain about the price! (see below for pics)

Also i have noticed a build up of like a green algae growth on a couple of plants, on the wood and on the filter foam.. i was putting it down to the intensity of the halogens but im not 100% sure whats causing it? Does anyone have any idea? 





























Any help is much appreciated! Id really like to get the algae problem under control asap!

Thanks:2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

The setup looks fantastic! How long do you leave the tank lights on? That maybe causing the algae growth.


----------



## VdubS (Jul 15, 2007)

CPT BJ said:


> The setup looks fantastic! How long do you leave the tank lights on? That maybe causing the algae growth.


Thanks mate, and ermm probably about 15hours to be honest which must be far too long - i put them on at7 turn them off about 10pm, maybe i'll just put them on when i get in from work at 6 up until about 11pm so about 5 hours of light..


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

VdubS said:


> Thanks mate, and ermm probably about 15hours to be honest which must be far too long - i put them on at7 turn them off about 10pm, maybe i'll just put them on when i get in from work at 6 up until about 11pm so about 5 hours of light..


 That will probably why, id leave it on for between 6-8 hours.


----------



## berry1 (Sep 25, 2010)

looks good what are the leds your using


----------



## courseithurts (Dec 29, 2010)

my mates got one as a marine tank with 2 lil clowns in it looks pretty good actualy


----------



## berry1 (Sep 25, 2010)

thats what ive been trying to get through to some of the members on here theirs space for clowns :devil: in edges


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

berry1 said:


> thats what ive been trying to get through to some of the members on here theirs space for clowns :devil: in edges


Good one Berry. Back after your ban you attempt to be provocative! And again offer very poor advice in one of your first posts back. :lol2:


----------



## courseithurts (Dec 29, 2010)

berry1 said:


> thats what ive been trying to get through to some of the members on here theirs space for clowns :devil: in edges


 yer there is when there young


----------



## berry1 (Sep 25, 2010)

you just dont no when to back off do you i havent even offered any advice and im not being provocative :lol2:


----------



## VdubS (Jul 15, 2007)

berry1 said:


> looks good what are the leds your using


The LED's are from ebay! Im really pleased with how they look! Hopefully it will improve the plant growth!


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

berry1 said:


> you just dont no when to back off do you i havent even offered any advice and im not being provocative :lol2:


 Not all this B/S again :/.


----------



## VdubS (Jul 15, 2007)

CPT BJ said:


> Not all this B/S again :/.


On my bl:censor:dy thread too! :lol2:


----------



## berry1 (Sep 25, 2010)

CPT BJ said:


> Not all this B/S again :/.


what B/S all ive done is come onto this thread after my infraction and ask what leds your using and i get mynki being typical mynki and i get told im giving B/S i dont get some of yous how am i giving bull shit ??>






VdubS said:


> On my bl:censor:dy thread too! :lol2:


i asked what leds you where using and i get once agen slaughtered how am i messing up your thread :gasp: ??>


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

berry1 said:


> what B/S all ive done is come onto this thread after my infraction and ask what leds your using and i get mynki being typical mynki and i get told im giving B/S i dont get some of yous how am i giving bull shit ??>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It was inreferrence to the clownfish debate.


----------



## VdubS (Jul 15, 2007)

berry1 said:


> i asked what leds you where using and i get once agen slaughtered how am i messing up your thread :gasp: ??>


i was having a laugh, when you go back to the beginning of the thread there was a little debate about having clowns in the fluval edge which was nothing to do with what i was asking so was taking the michael when i just said that :lol2: Im not really that bothered


----------



## berry1 (Sep 25, 2010)

the clowns are in a 60 litre now any way as they started showing mating behaviour and i thought if they where in a more natural set up they might actually fully breed :flrt:

but sorry if i sounded a little on the deffensive but im just getting the feeling no one wants me on the forum so im thinking of walking but not shore yet


----------



## berry1 (Sep 25, 2010)

and im sick of hearing about this clown fish debate its the past every one has their own views opinions : victory:


----------



## courseithurts (Dec 29, 2010)

berry1 said:


> and im sick of hearing about this clown fish debate its the past every one has their own views opinions : victory:


 i agree mate :2thumb: end of the day there is no rule book set in stone about fish and just becouse some people have a certian view on things and others dont agree how does this make it wrong ? if no harm is coming to the animal then i cant see a problem it winds me up some people pretend to know it all when they have not even tryed something but they still think its right becouse they have read it some where or something


----------



## VdubS (Jul 15, 2007)

Im not one to critisise so didnt get involved, i just use this forum to share and read of peoples first hand experiences with their reptiles/fish to help me make my own decision on what i want to do or how i want to keep my animals so im not saying either party is right or wrong. 

I will however be doing some research in the not so far distant future into keeping saltwater as its something ive always wanted to do!


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

berry1 said:


> the clowns are in a 60 litre now any way as they started showing mating behaviour and i thought if they where in a more natural set up they might actually fully breed :flrt:
> 
> but sorry if i sounded a little on the deffensive but im just getting the feeling no one wants me on the forum so im thinking of walking but not shore yet


No one gives a toss if your on the forum or not.

But when people correct you when you give out bad advise you get all upset, hence the bans and infractions. 

Do one, if you don't want to be on here. Believe me, no one cares.


----------



## VdubS (Jul 15, 2007)




----------



## VdubS (Jul 15, 2007)

QUICK UPDATE!

Added some Cherry shrimp this evening! and they are doing a good job of cleaning some of this algae up!! hopefully they'll keep it under control i'll probably just have to pick out the worst of it! 










Im pleased with them! Nice and bright too!!
:2thumb:


----------

